# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  आप जानते है पुरुषों में डायबिटीज के कुछ लक्षण हैं महिलाओं से अलग

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक गंभीर बीमारी है। डायबिटीज को समझनाजरूरी हैं और इसके लिए जरूरी है डायबिटीज के बारे में संपूर्ण जानकारी होना। डायबिटीज एक बार जिसे यह रोग पकड़ लेता है|
वजन कम होना, नजर कमजोर होना, थकान होना आदि डायबिटीज के कुछ सामान्*य लक्षण हैं। लेकिन, कुछ लक्षण ऐसे होते हैं जो केवल पुरुषों में नजर आते हैं, महिलाओं में नहीं। तो ए जानते हैं पुरुषों में डायबिटीज के कुछ सामान्*य लक्षण।
डायबिटीज दो प्रकार का होता है टाइप 1 और टाइप 2। टाइप 1 डायबिटीज में पेनक्रियाज में इंसुलिन का बनना बंद हो जाता है। पेनक्रियाज रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा को नियंत्रित रखता है। टाइप 2 मधुमेह तब होता है जब शरीर के भीतर मौजूद कोशिकाएं शरीर द्वारा उत्*प*ादित इंसुलिन का सही इस्*तेमाल नहीं कर पातीं। पुरुषों में डायबिटीज के लक्षण काफी हद तक डायबिटीज के प्रकार पर निर्भर होता है जो कि शरीर की प्रणाली को प्रभावित करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

महिलाओं और पुरुषों में डायबिटीज के लक्षण आमतौर पर सामान्*य ही होते हैं। लेकिन, कुछ लक्षण ऐसे होते हैं जो केवल पुरुषों में ही नजर आते हैं। अथवा पुरुषों में वे अधिक स्*पष्*ट तौर पर नजर आते हैं।
*
क्या है पुरुषों में नजर आने वाले डायबिटीज के लक्षण :-*

    आप के मांसपेशियों की क्षति से शक्ति में कमी होना    गुप्*तांग के आसपास बार-बार छाले होना/लिंग के आसपास खुजली    स्*तंभन दोष (इरेक्टिल डिस्*फंक्*शन) होना |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मांसपेशियों की क्षति से शक्ति में कमी  :-*क्या आप जानते है की मांसपेशियों की शक्ति में अनपेक्षित कमी आना शुगर स्*तर के बढ़ने और डायबिटीज का लक्षण होता है। अगर रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा दिन में लंबे समय तक अधिक बनी रहे, तो शरीर ऊर्जा के लिए वसा और मांसपेशियों का इस्*तेमाल करने लगता है। वजन कम होने की यह प्रक्रिया टाइप वन डायबिटीज के मरीजों में अधिक देखी जाती है। हालांकि, अगर लंबे समय तक टाइप 2 डायबिटीज का इलाज न करवाया जाए, तो उन्*हें भी वजन घटने की* शिकायत से दो-चार होना पड़ सकता है।


*गुप्*तांग के आसपास छाले होना :-*ये शायद आप ने सुना ही ना हो परन्तु गुप्*तांग के आसपास छाले यीस्*ट संक्रमण के कारण होते हैं। ऐसा तब हो सकता है, जब रक्*त में शर्करा की मात्रा अधिक हो। इस प्रक्रिया में शुगर मूत्र के माध्*यम से बाहर निकलती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है लक्षण :-  कुछ लक्षण इस प्रकार है ;*    लिंग के आसपास अधिक लालिमा होना।    लिंग के आसपास पर सूजन होना।    लिंग के आसपास अथवा शीर्ष पर खुजली होना।    गुप्*तांग और उसके आसपास की त्*वचा पर दही जैसा पदार्थ नजर आना।    संभोग के दौरान लिंग का सूजना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

अगर आपको डायबिटीज का कोई भी लक्षण नजर आए, तो आपको फौरन अपने डॉक्*टर से मिलना चाहिए। डायबिटीज का इलाज अगर सही समय पर शुरू कर दिया जाए, तो स्*वास्*थ्*य को होने वाली कई जटिलताओं से बचा जा सकता है। आज आप जवीन में खुशियों से रह सकते है | जो की हमारा प्रयास है |

----------

